# How 'Bout 7 hrs 45mins after leaving the Welt?!?!?



## GaDawg (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi All,
I GOT IT TODAY...FINALLY! I wanted to make sure I got some pics on-board before I take a breather. I'm getting ready to chill out in my hotel, but I'm contemplating grabbing a pillow and heading out to Mein Auto to keep it company. Man, what a car! The materials are light years beyond my '99 323, the Le Mans Blue is AMAZING and "Yes" I already got it up to 120 (slowly, and well below 3500 rpm). I met up with Tony from Des Moines, as he and his wife Nancy were picking up her new 135i...GREAT couple and a fellow demented Bimmer fan. 

Thanks for everyone's help. I have PLENTY of input (good, bad, clarifying) for future Ed'ers....coming soon to a forum near you.

Tschus,
Steve

:beerchug:


----------



## Dennis328i (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats Steve! 

Beautiful car :thumbup:. Enjoy the rest of the experience and post some more pics when you get a chance.

All the best!


----------



## GaDawg (Mar 17, 2006)

Dennis328i said:


> Congrats Steve!
> 
> Beautiful car :thumbup:. Enjoy the rest of the experience and post some more pics when you get a chance.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks Dennis...will do.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congratulation!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Gratuliere, Steve.

Great Fotos.

What´s next on the agenda?


----------



## gekisai29 (Jan 13, 2007)

Enjoy!


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats!!! Enjoy the rest of your well deserved R&R!


----------



## GaDawg (Mar 17, 2006)

JSpira said:


> Gratuliere, Steve.
> 
> Great Fotos.
> 
> What´s next on the agenda?


We're down at Garmisch right now, getting ready to get out and explore the area...in mein Auto macht schnell!!!


----------



## NagoC50 (Aug 17, 2009)

Every time I see that beautiful blue, I keep thinking that I ought to call up my CA and change my order......

Have a great trip and enjoy yourself!! 

And thanks for your service.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

GaDawg said:


> We're down at Garmisch right now, getting ready to get out and explore the area...in mein Auto macht schnell!!!


Are you at the Edelweiss? They have the most spacious parking garage I've come across in all of Europe!


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Please post your impressions of the Edelweiss Hotel. This sure a change from the old Armed Forces Hotels that I used during the 70's and 80's. I'm considering a non-ED trip and might stay a few nights in Garmisch.


----------



## GaDawg (Mar 17, 2006)

NagoC50 said:


> Every time I see that beautiful blue, I keep thinking that I ought to call up my CA and change my order......
> 
> Have a great trip and enjoy yourself!!
> 
> And thanks for your service.


I ordered it without ever seeing it in person...Man,am I happy. I have Germans, Swedes, Norwegians, guy, girls, you name it checking it out. It truly is beautiful in person and changes quite a bit depending on the light.

Your welcome...and, thanks.


----------



## GaDawg (Mar 17, 2006)

stan01 said:


> Are you at the Edelweiss? They have the most spacious parking garage I've come across in all of Europe!


You bet. I'm parked on the far side, second level crammed up in a corner with the mirrors folded in...gotta stay away from the riff raff. They are large spots, but I'm being a freak of course.


----------



## GaDawg (Mar 17, 2006)

rmorin49 said:


> Please post your impressions of the Edelweiss Hotel. This sure a change from the old Armed Forces Hotels that I used during the 70's and 80's. I'm considering a non-ED trip and might stay a few nights in Garmisch.


Its TOP NOTCH Sir! The place is secure, with beautiful views, plenty of amenities (e.g., massage staff, multiple restaurants, an indoor pool with an outdoor hot tub, a game room, a mini casino, fitness center, souvenir shop, etc..) which includes free breakfast buffet and dinner (might be for R&R only), tours...you name it. Our rooms are very large with nice bathrooms and nice beds. I'm VERY impressed and plan on coming back when i retire for some more ED action.

This is definitely NOT the same stuff you would have had in the 70/80s...or even what I came in with in the 90s...it really is a very nice resort. I guess you'll just have to come back for another ED and see for yourself.

Steve


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

My take on Edelweiss is that its a great American-style family resort like you would expect at Disney World. Its main purpose is to bring a little bit of American-style R&R to our troops and families stationed overseas, and it does that mission exceptionally well. If you are looking for an "authentic" European hotel/dining experience there are other places that would better meet your expectations.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

:smokin:

She's a beauty! Nice shots. The LeMans Blue is spectacular.

Are you skiing while in Garmisch or did you check out the FIS events this week?

Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## GaDawg (Mar 17, 2006)

stan01 said:


> My take on Edelweiss is that its a great American-style family resort like you would expect at Disney World. Its main purpose is to bring a little bit of American-style R&R to our troops and families stationed overseas, and it does that mission exceptionally well. If you are looking for an "authentic" European hotel/dining experience there are other places that would better meet your expectations.


I agree...not quite Disney-like, but American for sure. We've stayed in nothing but German-style hotel since we've been here that have (and will again) given that "authentic" European hotel/dining experience. The price for us GI.-types is MUCH better at Edelweiss, so when staying over here for 2 weeks the mixture of American/German hotels is nice.


----------



## GaDawg (Mar 17, 2006)

cruise_bone said:


> :smokin:
> 
> She's a beauty! Nice shots. The LeMans Blue is spectacular.
> 
> ...


Danke Schon.
We were thinking of trying to get some skiing in, but we should be able to make the final day of the World Cup, we'll see tomorrow.

BTW, how do I get to your photo spot?


----------



## cybergym66 (Feb 4, 2010)

:rofl:

So Jealous!!! I just received my production number for my 335is coupe...I have to wait until Aug 2nd! 

LeMans Blue with Saddle Brown, DCT :thumbup:

My aunt lives in that area (near Tutzing) and I can't wait to visit and drink some of that EXCELLENT German beer!

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## GaDawg (Mar 17, 2006)

cybergym66 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> So Jealous!!! I just received my production number for my 335is coupe...I have to wait until Aug 2nd!
> 
> ...


If you're not beside yourself with excitement you better get with the program...this is the GREATEST car buying experience EVER! Nice choice of color I might add. Make sure to make time for the Plant tour, it's worth it. They are VERY busy on Fridays, so they can't be as flexible with moving stuff (e.g., tours, pick-up, museum, etc...) around, so if you want to do that stuff, get it done first, then finish with the pick-up...then blast down the Autobahn like it wants to do.

Ich trinken ein Paulaner Hefe-Weissen as I write this....life doesn't get much better. I miss my Bimmer every time I park it....I walk backwards away from it every time. Maybe I need to go down to the garage (no outside garbage) and say hello

Tschus!


----------

